# Habit RPG Group



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been trying out this new thing. Its like a game, and like a "to-do list." Its called...

*Habit RPG*.
*https://habitrpg.com/*

Basically, you get a little *Avatar*. You add things you want to do in life to a _list_. As you check them off, you gain *Experience Points (EXP)*. Its got a category for *daily habits* too (which if you don't check them off every _24 hours_, they _"hurt"_ you and reduce your *Health Points (HP)*).

You collect *Gold Coins* to buy _armor and stuff_, which *increases your EXP gain*, or *reduces HP loss*. Its really fun! Its a little_ extra incentive_ to getting things *done* in your life. Its fun to watch your guy *level up*, and its _*punishing*_ if you don't keep your habits up to your standards!

Currently, I have a *Daily* that tells me to _go outside_ and _interact_ with *AT LEAST* one cashier or person. If I don't do this *once per day*, my little *Avatar* guy *gets beat up!* Its really great incentive!

But what I'm asking *here* is there is a _"Party"_ system for *groups* of users to join and battle *together*! I think you get *more EXP* if you journey with friends.

And the whole thing is *free*, and accessible from your *Android phone* _(if you have one)_. I think its on *iOS* too. At the end of the day, its basically a *"To-Do Checklist"* but its _so much more fun than that!_

Seriously, check it out. 
I'd love to get a support group going on there. We can all add *"Daily Habits" *to help us *push ourselves* _(and each other)_ *socially.*
_
And it'll help you curb those bad habits._


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

It looks like when you Join a Guild or a Party, you also get access to a private chat between those members. For example, I'm in the Artists Guild, so when I go that page its just a bunch of other users talking about drawing and stuff. Its great!

So if anyone else signs up, I'll give you the SAS Party info so you can join!

And honestly, you don't even need to be a fan of games or RPGs to enjoy this. Its just plain fun!


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

I joined! It looks like a fun and interesting way to get things done. The main thing is I just have to be accountable with it.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

This is an amazing idea, definitely going to sign up for this.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

lol. Way to go jimjam tha tambourin man! I'll be rooting for yeh! :clap


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome. If anyone signs up, post your User ID # on here, that way I can add you to the SAS party.


----------

